# Emco Compact 8 , 8e



## oshb5 (Mar 3, 2011)

Good evening All

Right iv been using a Axminster 7 x12 for quite a few years now. Every since My marrage broke up and whilst i was away for a few days after My wife sold all the contents of my workshop Lock stock Every last item.. But taht is as far as i will go on the subject you can imagine why.
Rightl to the question i used to have a 8x18 Compact 8 (yellow one) and i liked it especially the leaver for stop start of the chuck whilst motor still running. Well iv been offered a Compact 8E where apparently the e stands for it being made in china. I was wondering if i would knotice much differance or any differance in the two m/c useabillity or acciuracy. Iv been offered it at £400 so less than half price (Is this a good price) and it does have a few extras. But my 7x12 also has extras especially the quick change toolpost and other little bits. What could i expect to get back price wise or my 7x12 should i decide to have the compact and sell the Axminster.

Thanks for your time

Regards Andy


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorry 'bout the marriage problem Andy. Been there, done that...twice! It'll probably be better in the long run. T'was in my case anyway; SWMBO #3 turned out to be a keeper. ;D

I have a 1985 Compact 8 clone that was sold through Harbor Freight as a "Central Machinery" mini-lathe. It was made in Taiwan and has been a fantastic machine. The motor burned up a long time ago and the fellow I got it from installed a proper 1/2 hp Marathon motor and put a pulley on the other end of the existing motor and simply used it as a jackshaft.

It has made a mound of swarf that'd easily fill up my shop since I got it 7 yrs ago with no complaints whatsoever. The spindle bearings are just now getting a bit lumpy and I have replacements for them if I can get enough time between jobs to replace them. I also plan to more precisely align the headstock as it cuts a teeny bit of taper. I'm pretty sure your E model was made in Taiwan as well and should be very good quality.

The price sounds (too me) a bit high unless it's got a lot of kit with it. Of course, prices in the U.K may be a bit higher than here in the states since the engineering hobby looks to be a lot bigger there.

Good luck with the social life and the engineering as well!


----------



## oshb5 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi 

thanks for the repy In the UK the price is £800 +vat at 20% so very close to £1000. So i thought that was a fare price My Chester 7x12 is nice but i think it just lacks the hunmpf only having a 400w motor where as the Compact has a 3/4 Hp here in the UK? Bigger chucks in all abouy 20% bigger everything.

Regs Andy


----------

